# dial vs digital indicators



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

anyone here use the digital indicators , and how do you like them compared to the traditional dial indicator?


----------



## GSwoodworker (May 22, 2009)

I am a machinist and use dial indicators every day. The only thing I like about digital display is converting from inch to metric by pressing the button. I work half my day in inch and the other half in metric. Other than that I would not waste my money on digital. What ever you buy, chose a quality one, spend a little extra. I have seen the cheap one's and top notch tools there is no comparison.


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

I have both in my shop and more often reach for the digital.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

Digital is easier for my eyes to read because the digits are larger. There is no backlight, so if your ship is dim, the display would be difficult to see.


----------



## Flyin636 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dial type will help stave off Alzheimer's a little better/longer,haha.

There's rm for both…..I tend to grab a dial more often here.Flyin636


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I find analog or dial read out calipers and indicators a lot easier to use for most things because they give a better and quicker comparative reading. They just give a lot more visual information. I use vernier reading measuring tools when accuracy is critical.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey lwllms - Why do you think verniers give you more accuracy? (Just curious.)


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I prefer digital. The last one I purchased has a fractional readout option and I have decided I do not like that. I'd rather use decimal digital readouts.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a HF digital one that doesn't work anymore because I dropped it. It was like $30. I bought their $13 dial indicator the other day…it is bigger, heavier, and very well built…quite a surprise, actually.

It also doesn't need batteries.

Now I haven't tested it yet in terms of precision, but I it helped me realign my jointer tables/blades in no time.

I do have a Kobalt digital 6" caliper (Lowes) that I REALLY like.

To me, if I'm setting up equipment and need to see variances from a zero point, then the dial indicator rocks. But if I need to look down and read a precise measurement, then the digital is really nice.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I have both and like the digital for one reason because I can switch from inches to mm. The mm's can be devided in 1/2 very easily then I can move the caliper to the "1/2" figure and switch back to inches if needed it sure is easier than deviding "most" inch measurments in half…...hope this makes sense?


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

The problem with digital is that you believe the number, when the stated accuracy isn't that good, and the real accuracy is often not as good. If you have a high end DTI or caliper, with a recent calibration, this is less of a problem, but it's still there. Analog DTIs and calipers tend to have somewhat less of the problem. This is really a user problem rather than a tool problem, but it's very real.

Having said that, I have a digital caliper that I like a lot, but I don't believe the last digit in absolute readings. My cheapo HF analog DTI is pretty good (and a great value), but not as good as my antique Federal analog DTI.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have both and think the digital is a bit easier to use. There is no needel to watch bounce around.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I use to use analog calipers. They worked great, but were pretty easy to misread. I now use a set of digital calipers I bought from Harbor freight. They were under $20. I periodically check them with a 1-2-3 block and feeler guages. Accuracy has never been a problem.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the digital - it's mostly because of my eyes getting worse.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have a Starett dial caliper, 2 HF dial calipers and a digital caliper. I never use the digital anymore and I am sure the battery is dead. The dial calipers have never disappointed me.
The Starett is top quality construction and the 2 HF dial fraction calipers seem to be just as accurate as the Starett from comparison measurements I have done..they are just not as solidly constructed but for $20 you can't go wrong. I keep the Starett on my workbench and the HF's by my planer and drum sander so I always have one nearby.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

"Why do you think verniers give you more accuracy? (Just curious.)"

There's no mechanical interface, nothing to wear or get out of adjustment. As long as the device was well made and not abused, it'll always be accurately repeatable.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

@lwllms - I understand and concur.

Big problem I have with verniers is my old eye balls. I only have one tool that has a vernier (a vintage height gauge that I bought from an old machinist), and I have to get a magnifying glass out to see which lines are lined up.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't own any indicators. And i'm assuming machinist don't own chisels.


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

digital for me….have trouble reading a dial with my eyes


----------



## Fixmeister (Aug 13, 2011)

Digital, but I have both. I also have the Wixey digital fence readout on my table saw and I find the combination of both digital readouts provides for some exacting repeatability, especially when cutting dados. The other nice thing for me about digitals, (already mentioned) is that one can switch quickly from metric to fractional and back to digital. It's a real function that I use and not just a gimmick.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Where high precision is required, I turn to my dial and vernier calipers. For everyday non-critical measurements, I use the HF digital caliper.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I've been looking at purchasing some calipers, so I appreciate the discussion….thanks


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

I like the dial type because without even slowing down you know if your close with a quick look at the hand. I've worked as a machinist and got used to the dial.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I just used the HF dial indicator to align my tablesaw today. Like others said, very well built and accurate. Best $11 I spent in a long time.

That said, I don't think I use a dial indicator enough to justify getting a digital version.

I have a digital caliper (paid around the same price) and it works great too.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have both, and while the digital ones are superb (mitutoyo) I dread to use them everytime of fear that "this may be the day it won't turn on and I'll need to replace the batteries, and I'm all out of batteries". with the dial calipers - I never ever have this worry and they work just as good. I live in the US and while I prefer using metric all the other machines and tools are set in imperial so I have little use for metric most of the times and use these from leevalley:










convenient to use, very readable, works great and did I mention - no batteries to replace?

there are dial calipers that are both metric and imperial if that is important. for what it's worth, I usually use calipers in woodworking to transfer measurements (thickness/mortise-tenon,depth,etc) and honestly rarely do I even look at the numeric values as long as the measurements are transferred.


----------



## scueplain (Sep 19, 2011)

I have both, I always use the analog. The batteries always seem to be out on the digital ones. I don't like the fractional one I have either , not as precise as the set I have that reads in thousands.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I vote for dial cailpers it help keeps the old brain working. I have a digital wixey on my planer an ever time I go to use it the batterys are dead. Don't scrimp on quality by the best you can afford. If you bit the bullet once you won't regret you purchase every time you pick them up. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.mahr.com/index.php?NodeID=14206 Everything you want to know about indicators.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you are only doing woodworking, a cheapo HF is all you need. Even if it is off a few thou, it won't be a big deal. For machining metals, that's a different story.


----------

